# 2015 Q7 S-Line vs VW Atlas



## tapfumam (Apr 30, 2016)

Just trying to get a feel of the crowd here but i was looking into a 2015 Audi Q7 S-Line with about 18K miles on it vs a brand new to Order a 2018 Atlas SEL 4-Motion (No turbo---why VW). I have driven both and have to admit the Q7 is way more powerful but then all the new bells and whistles that come with a newer car and that 7 year warranty have me seriously guessing if i should have fun in my soon to be Q7 or just be gadget happy with the Atlas ?

If i did take the Audi i would need some kind of extended warranty and maybe wheel package ? Recommmendations are welcome as well

Thanks Folks


----------



## bmwrt33 (Dec 1, 2019)

I do have two Q7. A 2013 S-Line and a 2015 TDI and love both. They do eat brakes and tires more often since they are a tank. Very safe and you feel very secure in it. The Diesel runs almost the double mileage as the gas one. If you intend to tow, the Diesel is the right one but they don't sell them anymore in USA and Canada. I do have extended warranty on the 2015. The new Atlas comes with with all the new bells and whistles like you mentioned but is a simpler vehicle compared to the Q7. I hope that helps you.


----------

